# Pensacola Big Game Club Jr. Angler Tourn.



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

The Capt. meeting is at the WCI mariner off of Gulf BeachHwy.August 1st.

This is a great tourn.for the kids and it is just not big game it also includes Red Snapper,Amberjack,King Mackeral,Bonito,Tuna,Wahoo,Dolphin and naturally tag & release WhiteMarlin,Blue Marlin and Sailfish.

With Snapper season coming to a close it would be a great time taking out some of the Kids out for the day. 

I fished it last year with my grand daughter and she caught her first White Marlin and she is still talking about it.

Entry Fee $ 75.00 per angler 

You can find more information on the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club web site

They always have some good prizes for the juniors


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club????

Age requirements????

One day or two day tournament????

Scales location and times???

Prizes?????


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

location: wci lost key marina off gulf beach hwy. wherethe old rod &reel marina was or the old rustys fish camp

Age; 18 & under

one day tourney ( if weather is bad they will sometimes move to sunday)

every kid receives door prizes

not sure what they can win but i believe it is rod and reels fihing equip. etc

scales 4pm to 9pm i believe

check pbgfc.com to be sure


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn Curt, hope you got all your circle hooks rigged up! It's gonna be rough as cod fish on Saturday> Are the powers that be considering postponing?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Xiphius (7/31/2008)*Damn Curt, hope you got all your circle hooks rigged up! It's gonna be rough as cod fish on Saturday> Are the powers that be considering postponing?




I hope so. My 4yr old isn't going to like fishing 3 to 5s too much.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

As of right now the tournament is still on. The captains meeting will be tonight in the dry storage building at WCI (Lost Key Marina). The call will be made at the captains meeting as to fish or reschedule for another week-end. We're hoping maybe these storms will move out and seas will lay a bit and we can go ahead as planned. We will also be talking to some of the boats via sat phone fishing the Orange Beach tourney late this afternoon. Will try to keep you updated ASAP.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Gem Dandy ( Gary )

It is going to be pretty bumpy out there Sat. if we are still going to have it . After talking with my crew it looks like we are going to cancel anyway. Not too worried about the Juniors what I'm worried about is my old bones .

We will be at the Capt. meeting tonight .

Curt


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with you Curt, we have already called it off for the XXX fishing team. After looking at the latest forcast I think we will have to postphone to later date. Still this is not official and we encourage everyone to bring the kids to the captains meeting tonight. Food is cooked and a lot of door prizes to giveout to registered anglers!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Postponed till august 23rd


----------

